# Topics > Mixed reality >  Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

formerly Windows Holographic

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-mixed-reality

developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/mixed-reality

Windows Mixed Reality on Wikipedia

Windows 10, operating system

Ecosystem:

Mesh, mixed-reality collaboration platform

Lenovo Explorer, Windows Mixed Reality headset

Acer Windows mixed reality headset

Odyssey, Windows mixed reality headset, Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft pushes Windows 10 Holographic as the one-stop option for VR and AR"
The HoloLens' operating system will be available for other hardware.

by Peter Bright
June 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft wants to put holograms everywhere

Published on Jun 4, 2016




> The company is opening up Windows Holographic, which is the same tech that powers its HoloLens wearable headset. Also, Elon Musk says some crazy stuff that will make you think.

----------


## Airicist

What is Windows Mixed Reality?

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Dan got to try Windows Mixed Reality with the Acer Windows Mixed Reality head-mounted display which fuses together the physical and digital worlds. Here's what he thinks about it.


"What exactly is Microsoft's 'Windows Mixed Reality?"

by Daniel Rubino
April 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Windows Mixed Reality - Demo

Published on Oct 2, 2017




> This is Virtual Reality on Windows 10, powered by Windows Mixed Reality.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Windows Mixed Reality

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> Windows Mixed Reality is an amazing new experience combining the thrill of virtual reality with a phenomenal sense of presence. Now, you can travel the world. Get inside the games you love. Even move across time and space. With quick, easy set-up you’ll jump from wonder to wow—and be exploring a wide selection of games, 360 degree videos, and over 20,000 2D apps—in just minutes.*
> 
> *Windows Mixed Reality requires a compatible Windows 10 PC and headset, plus the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update; PC requirements may vary for available apps and content.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft joins the VR battle with Windows Mixed Reality today"

by Tom Warren
October 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft's Mixed Reality hands on experience

Published on Oct 27, 2017




> Ortis is in Berlin to test out Microsoft's Mixed Reality at the IFA gadget expo.

----------


## Airicist

Halo Recruit on Windows Mixed Reality

Published on Nov 3, 2017




> Let us take you through the shoes of a Spartan via Windows Mixed Reality ... and then join us in dreaming of a proper Halo game for the platform!

----------

